# Injured pigeon... Need some information



## For_my_Princess (Aug 23, 2002)

Good afternoon every one,

My husband caught a pigeon that seems to have been bitten by a dog. I have not seen the injury yet but he told me that part of the wing and the back was damaged. 

I am sorry to say that I have so little detail right now but what I would like to know is treatment that I can purchase in 
order to disinfect her wound and to make 
her feel better. I also have to say that bringing the little creature to the vet will be impossible. However my husband and I are very committed to help this pigeon. 

She will be kept warm and safe in a pet carrier in our house until she is fully healed. Thank you very much.

Regards,
Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary,

Thanks to you and your husband for helping this injured bird.

The wounds can be cleaned with diluted Betadine or diluted hydrogen peroxide (about 1 part disinfectant to 10 parts sterile water). Drugstore antibiotic cream can also be used after cleaning the wounds, but why don't you post back after seeing the bird before doing more than just cleaning the areas.

If the bird has puncture wounds it would be advisable to start a course of antibiotics.

Terry Whatley


----------



## For_my_Princess (Aug 23, 2002)

Thank you for replying so quickly Terry.

I shall disinfect the wound as soon as I 
arrive home and will post an update once 
we have examined her more closely. I am
hoping the injury will not be too serious.

Thank you again.
Regards,
Mary


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

I am that husband. 

The wound is quite serious. She is badly punctured several times in the back as well as her chest and near the leg. The wing is damaged as well, but she was able to fly before I caught her.

My wife is currently bring home the products mentioned above.

Should I be concerned about this exposed flesh? I am in poor health meself.

Thank you.


----------



## Abby (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm so sorry to here this. If you have an avian vet near by that you can trust I would bring it there. If not you can wash the wounds with diluted hydrogen proxide or iodine. Animals that are brought to me I always use iodine, find it works better. If you need anything [email protected]


----------



## Abby (Feb 21, 2003)

ooops forgot to add you can with guaze wrap the wing to the pigeons body. Losely!


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

I was able to gain in limited trust and examine the wound better. She does not have several wounds as I thought, but one large wound the size of a 25 cent coin! 

I am uncertain what has caused this, but the feather and skin is gone as though cut out -- I am able to see flesh and muscle structure. 
Simply, there is a hole, no blood, just open would with flesh visible.

I shall apply the products mentioned above, but what can I do to seal this wound?


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

I have never seen such an injury...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If there is not sufficient skin surrounding this large wound to be able to suture it, I would clean the wound, "pack" it with antibiotic cream, and try to get a gauze bandage wrapped around to cover it. Sounds like this bird was viciously attacked.

Do you have any antibiotics such as Baytril that can be given to the bird?

As long as you are being careful to wash your hands thoroughly after handling the bird, there should not be any danger to you from handling the bird.

Terry Whatley




[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited March 07, 2003).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If the pigeon was bitten by a mammal then it will need antibiotics. Can you lay your hands on some Baytril?

Cynthia


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

Good morning every one,

Here is an update on our injured pigeon. We were able to examine her better last night and also to give some basic treatment to her injury. As my husband wrote earlier, she does not have multiple wound but one right under her left wing at the thigh height. The puncture is about the size of a 25 cent coin. The top and left part of the wound shows feathers that would have been cut so some feathers are ending where the wound start. The bottom and right part of the wound shows feathers that would have been plucked and the skin is still present.

There was no bleeding when he found her and she did not bleed at all since. The open wound shows the skin removed and we can see her leg muscles and a little bit of bone. 

We have cleaned the entire wound with the diluted peroxide and then we have applied the antibiotic cream (polysporin) every where on it. The entire wound was covered with it. We placed her back in the carrier with fresh water and seeds. Note that we had not read Terry's reply at the time and we did not wrap the wound with a gauze.

This morning I notice her poop to be dark green, almost black and white except for one that seem to have more of a reddish colour to it. Maybe blood? I was not able to tell. She seems fine, sitting in the carrier and relaxing. I also saw her grooming but have not seen her drink or eat.

I will get her some pedialyte today. Now I would like to know what is the next step in order to make sure she recovers. Although the wound is affecting the left thigh, it does not prevent her from standing or sitting. She seems to be able to walk without limping. 

Now are the questions:

1. Should I repeat the process of cleaning the wound with the diluted peroxide and apply the antibiotic cream again today? If so, how many times a day?
2. Should I wrap her wound in a gauze around her body? If so, what is the best way to make sure it stays in place.
3. and finally what else can we do to help her heal?

Thank you very much for all your help. We appreciate it greatly.

Best regards,
Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary,

Thanks for your continued excellent efforts to help this bird.

If you are certain you got any debris out of the wound yesterday, I wouldn't clean it again today. If you are unsure, have another look and clean one more time if needed.

It doesn't sound like there is any discharge from the wound, so I would apply the antibiotic cream again today and then try to get a gauze wrap on to cover it. You might be able to accomplish this with kind of a figure 8 type of thing where you go under the wings and across the chest or perhaps a simple "belly" wrap would do. Make sure it is not too tight. 

We want the wound covered, if possible, to keep contaminents out but covered with something (like gauze)that will allow the wound to breathe.

If you are able to get a covering on the wound, I would leave it for two days and then check to assure that there is no infection and that granulation has started (new tissue growth). Be careful in removing the covering so as not to tear any new tissue growth.

If things look good after two days, apply the antibiotic cream and wrap again for another two or three days.

It is still a good idea to put this bird on an antibiotic such as Baytril or Cipro if you have it. If you have any type of antibiotic (human or otherwise) could you post what it is?

Terry Whatley


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

Hello Terry and thank you again for your reply. We will look again at her wound this afternoon and wrap it in a gauze as you have suggested. 

Concerning the medication, we do not have any thing here at hands. However if you could suggest a product that I can buy at our local pharmacy, I would be more than happy to go and get it.

I am still unsure if she has eaten or drank at all since last night. She does not have much droppings in the carrier. Each time we go near her, she freezes and won't even blink. I guess it is a sign that she is quite afraid so there is no way for me to tell if she is getting any nutrients.

Regards,
Mary


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Robin,
Can you sort of 'spy' on her to see if she is eating & drinking?
She will weaken rapidly if she is isn't. But then if she seems alert & moving about, she is most likely getting something in her little belly.
Try to spy, if you can.
Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary,

I suspect you would have to have a prescription for an antibiotic at the pharmacy. Do you have a vet that might sell you some Baytril for the bird? In a pinch you can probably find some tetracyline type of medication at a pet store but would prefer the Baytril if you can get it.

I imagine the bird is eating and drinking some but is still no doubt quite afraid and a bit stressed. If necessary you might get some puppy chow, soak it in water, and feed that to the bird. I think this would be less stressful for all concerned that trying to syringe or tube feed at this point.

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello York and Mary!

You are both getting alot of great info and help from everyone, I know you are in Toronto and you need Baytril, I think you told me once that you didn't have a car and that you lived quite far from me BUT I might be albe to send you some baytril by Canada Post.. I hope it can get there fast enough, If you are interested send me an email of your address at [email protected]

Terry or anyone, how many pills do you think the little pijjie would need for me to send, I have 50 mg pills? 

I will be glad to help as much as I can.

Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited March 08, 2003).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary (maryco),

Just double checking on the Baytril you have. Are you sure they are 50 mg tablets? What I am able to get here in tablet form are either 22.7 mg or 68 mg. We would need a guesstimate on the weight of the bird from York and Mary, also. 

That's very nice of you to offer to send the Baytril for this bird.

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Terry,

I just got Mary and York's address and I packaged it.

Yes it is 50 mg pills that Fred sent me from Foys.. I sent 6 pills and hopefully after Mary weighs the bird someone can figure out the right dosage.

Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Mary! 6 tablets should be more than enough to see this bird through. 

Terry Whatley


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

Good morning every one,

Here is another update of our injured pigeon. We have cleaned the wound again last night and placed the antibiotic cream and placed a bandage on her. Well, after putting her back in the carrier, she took only two minutes and freed herself. So she spent the night again without a bandage. This was no easy task but we will try again today using some other technique to make sure she cannot take it off.

We believe her to be an adult of at least three years old. 

She has started to eat and we have seen her drink as well. She has been grooming a lot since we got her and because we were not able to bandage the wound, she got a lot of the antibiotic cream.... every where. Any danger with that? I do not see myself giving her a bath until her wound is healed.

Thank you Mary for sending us the medication. We appreciate it greatly. Our little patient seems to be doing much better today. We are looking forward to seeing her fully recovered.

Best regards,
Mary and Shannon


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning Mary & Shannon,
What wonderful news on such a beautiful Sunday morning (Well in AZ anyway, temp. should reach 80 degrees today).
Here is a suggestion on the bandage situation: Vet wrap (I believe that's what it is called) is wonderful. Call your local pet store, Pets Mart, etc. to see if they carry it. It is used often to wrap broken wings. No fuss, no muss. Great stuff.
Please do keep us posted on the continuing progress of your little patient.
Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good news! Glad the bird is doing so well.

The antibiotic cream won't hurt the bird but may cause the loss of waterproofing of the feathers, so keep that in mind when the wound is healed up. The feathers need to be waterproof before release.

Good luck with the bandaging .. it is difficult to do, and they are experts at undoing the most ingenious of work.

Terry Whatley


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

Good afternoon every one,

Here is another update on our little patient. Our attempts to place a gauze on her 
injury have now failed three times. She is somehow able to get loose, despite the fact 
that we have tighten it. 

In order to help us understand the severity of the situation, I am asking how important is 
it that we place this gauze on her? (Given that we have cleaned the wound with diluted 
peroxide, applied antibiotic cream, and that her wing protects the wound.)
Otherwords, if it is important to her survival and or good recovery, we will get the gauze 
on no matter what but the result limiting her movement. The injury is on the left thigh. Up until now, we have been trying to accommodate her movement.

Can she heal without the gauze? 

Regards,
Mary and Shannon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary and Shannon,

As long as the wound doesn't get debris like seeds or feces in it, it should be OK without the gauze. I know how difficult it is to get a good wrap on an uncooperative bird. 

Just check everyday to be sure there is no infection starting in the wound and nothing stuck in it that could cause problems.

Have you had a chance to guesstimate the weight of the bird so we can give you the proper Baytril dose when the medicine arrives?

You are doing great!

Terry Whatley


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

This does make us feel better although we wish we would have been able to accomplish this task. 

We try with our hearts, but lack experience that would make this easier on both ourselves and the bird we wish to help. To-day, has been rather exhausting on everyone. 

We shall try again to-morrow, hopefully we shall have greater success. 

If anyone knows of a web site or has illustrations that demonstrate how to perfectly hold a pigeon and or strap a gauze, I do think we would be in need of it.

We have successfully cut the feathers with a small pair of scissors around the injury so that none are in the wound. We shall keep a close eye on her. Thank you all so much for your help and support.

Sincerely,

Shannon & Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I truly think the bird is going to be OK without trying any further to get the wound covered. Cutting the feathers away from around the wound was a good idea.

Let's just keep a close watch for any infection and do get the bird started on the Baytril when it arrives.

If it makes you feel any better, I have been trying for two days to make a pigeon "shoe" for a young one to help straighten out the toes .. no sooner do I think I have success than the little one has it off.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You've already gotten a lot of good advice. One more suggestion, if you can get it. We took one of our pigeons to the vet after she was hit by a hawk. For the small wound on Jasmine's back, the vet gave us antibiotic eye drops to administer twice a day. She prefers eye drops to ointment for birds because drops don't gum the feathers. Maybe you could get some from a vet. But antibiotic ointment is certainly better than nothing, and I've used it, too. 

Our vet also put Jazzy on oral Baytril, and I understand you have some on the way. Best of luck with your injured pigeon.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello









Just dropped the envelope in the mail this evening, the mailman should be taking it tomorrow early and it should arrive by thursday (or sooner hopefully!)

Mary


----------



## For_my_Princess (Aug 23, 2002)

Good morning every one,

A quick update on our patient. She seems to have spent a good night. She ate well last night and that reassures us a lot. We will post again as soon as we have a good estimate of her weight. 

In the meantime I would like to ask some more questions.

1. Now that she is eating again, we will stop the pedialyte but should we put vitamins in her water?

2. We will keep an eye on the healing progress on a daily basis. I would like to make sure I know how to evaluate it. What should we expect to see develop in her wound and how long should it take?

She has been so brave since we took her inside. I am truly touched by that little creature's strength. I hope she will heal well and quickly.

Thank you Mary for your kind gesture, we truly appreciate it.

Best regards,
Mary

[This message has been edited by For_my_Princess (edited March 10, 2003).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for another great update! Vitamins in the water will be fine .. just be sure to change it at least daily to avoid any build up of bacteria.

Granulation should be starting in the wound area by now. This will be kind of hard crusty looking stuff with new tissue/skin growing underneath. As long as there is no inflammation (red streaks), significant oozing of the wound, swelling of the wound area, or sign of necrotic tissue, we should be in good shape.

Terry Whatley


----------



## For_my_Princess (Aug 23, 2002)

Thank you once more Terry for your reply. We will examine the wound tonight and keep an eye for what you have mentioned. I truly hope there will not be any complications. This little creature has suffered so much already. 

We change her water at least twice a day and the food as well or as often as needed if it gets dirty or spilled. The cage is being cleaned once a day at least to make sure there is no bacteria growing.

Best regards,
Mary


----------



## For_my_Princess (Aug 23, 2002)

Good morning every one,

4th day with our little patient and she is doing quite fine indeed. We have let her out of the carrier yesterday in the evening. She was able to stretch and flap her wings a little and I took the opportunity to clean her cage thoroughly. She seems to be doing so much better than when my husband found her. 

We were able to have a look at her wound and as Terry mentioned yesterday we are seeing some tissue growth. There is also a form of transparent scar that is forming. The wound area and surrounding is not as red as it was just a day or two ago. 

I also surprised her standing on one leg only this morning and it was her bad leg. So I am assuming that she is feeling much better. 

So I think she is on the road of full recovery. She has been so good and cooperative, she has touched my heart. She is very responsive and a great listener. She loves being talked to and I cannot wait for the day where she will let me hear her voice. 

Thank you for helping us give this pigeon his health back. We truly appreciate it.

Best regards,
Mary


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning Mary,
Another wonderful update. How great is that!
You & your brother are absolutely wonderful.
Thanks for hanging in there.
Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for another good news update! I'm so glad the bird is doing well and has been a cooperative patient. Please keep us posted!

Terry Whatley


----------



## For_my_Princess (Aug 23, 2002)

Good afternoon every one,

We have received the medication from maryco. Thank you so much Mary for
such a kind gesture, we are very grateful to you.

We have also weighed the pigeon at 3/4 lb yesterday. He seems to be
feeling better every day. His wound has changed colour from flaming red
when we found him to a type of blue grey now. He also has advanced tissue
growth now. I would say that it is looking very positive.

Is it still necessary to place him under medication? If so, what is the
appropriate dosage for his size and since we never had to administer such
treatment to a pigeon before what is the best way of doing it?

Best regards,
Mary


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

I am havng trouble loading this page to-day. Has anyone replied regarding the dosage of baytril we must give the bird? (Thank you so much maryco, we are much obliged.)

THis is the first time we take in a feral pigeon with such a serious wound. We are a little uncertain when we should release it. Any ideas?

In addition, I just want to say thanks to all of the regulars who post here,
and some of the irregulars as well. You cocks & chicks have given me a lot of
useful information without asking.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello! Glad things are continuing to go well with the bird. The Baytril dose would be approximately 5 mg twice per day. That would mean having to cut up a tablet into 10 equal pieces (going to be difficult) or dissolve the tablets in sterile water and syringe the necessary amount. I would probably dissolve two tablets in 10 cc/ml of sterile water to yield 10 mg per cc/ml. You would then give .5 cc each time.

Terry Whatley


----------

